# Looking for FANTASY recommends



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I used to work in a book store so am pretty familair with the fantasy section - up until I left well over a year ago. What I'm ideally looking for here is some recommendations of titles or authors that are new or that I might have missed *that have come out in the past year or two*. That means I don't need to see things like GRRM's A Song of Ice & Fire or Rothfuss' Name of the Wind: I've already read them. What I'm hoping is that I might discover something new and fresh. Actually, not just hoping, but hoping dearly!

Past loved reads have been:
GRRM's ASOI&F
Name of the Wind
Ruckley's Goddless World Trilogy
Joe Abercrombie's First Law Trilogy

Basically, I like my fantasy a bit dirty, adult and with a bit of epic thrown in - not that suggestions have to be formulaic, in a trilogy, or can't drift away from these areas. I'm just trying to give you a feel for what I've been reading over the past few years.

What I'm not really looking for is YA or paranormal romance.

I'm also a big fan of serious fantasy. I don't find it a laughing matter, so no Terry Pratchett please. 

...

Now, I just have to hope someone can think of something so that this thread doesn't disappear.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a link to some KindleBoards author-members who write fantasy, courtesy of the "genre" index at the top of the Book Bazaar:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,27235.msg506618.html#msg506618


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Night Angel Trilogy by Brent Weeks



Steven Brust's "Khaavren Romances" (the traditional use of "Romances" -- these are *not* romance genre!), starting with The Phoenix Guards. These are a bit different, in that they are an homage to (and loving parody of) Dumas' "Musketeer" books, too.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

If EPIC in all caps is what you're up for, then read Steven Erikson's Malazan book of the fallen series (10 books).


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

Fantasies in the last couple years:

The Warded Man by Peter V. Brett
The Way of Kings by Brandon Sanderson
The Cardinal's Blades by Pierre Pevel
The Empire in Black and Gold by Adrian Tchaikovsky

All are good to great.  Also, in the list you made of fantasy you like, Abercrombie has had two stand alone novels come out (Best Served Cold and the Heroes) and Patrick Rothfuss' sequel The Wise Man's Fear finally came out as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Colin Taber said:


> I used to work in a book store so am pretty familair with the fantasy section - up until I left well over a year ago. What I'm ideally looking for here is some recommendations of titles or authors that are new or that I might have missed *that have come out in the past year or two*. That means I don't need to see things like GRRM's A Song of Ice & Fire or Rothfuss' Name of the Wind: I've already read them. What I'm hoping is that I might discover something new and fresh. Actually, not just hoping, but hoping dearly!
> 
> Past loved reads have been:
> GRRM's ASOI&F
> ...


Our members love making recommendations, and we have a lot of Fantasy readers here, so I don't think your thread will disappear too sonn. There's also a Sci Fi/Fantasy thread in the Book Bazaar that the indie authors post in. (See the Threadipedia pinned to the top of the Bazaar for the link.)

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Have you read R.A. Salvatore's stuff?  He has a few long running series, a couple with entries coming out the past couple of years.

He's best known for his long running Forgotten Realms series with Drizzt Do'Urden and friends.  And a couple of books have came out recently in that series.

The seven book Demon Wars Saga is also very good.  As is the 3 book Crimson Shadow series.

He has a few other miscellaneous serious. There's a 4 book "Saga of the First King" series, and the last one of those came out last year.  I haven't read those so I can't vouch for them.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Since you worked in a book store you're probably not aware of some of the indie stuff then. Davlid Dalglish's Half-Orc series is a blast [5 books I believe]


----------



## Locke (Feb 13, 2009)

Steven R. Donaldson's - The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant the Unbeliever. Book 1 is "Lord Foul's Bane".


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

You can't go wrong with Guy Gavriel Kay. His first books are a series that kinda fell flat for me, but the later books are excellent. _Tigana_ and _Lions of Al-Rassan_ are particularly good.

They're very much serious, character-driven fantasy with fairly minimal whiz-bang, mind you, and unfold at a languid pace.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, head off to bed (in Australia) and wake up to flurry of replies!

Thanks for all the suggestions!

I've tried:
Weeks
Sanderson

I'll check out:
Brust
Pevel
Tchaikovsky
Donaldson

I've been meaning to try these for some time (thanks for the reminders):
Erikson
Guy Gavriel Kay
Daglish
Brett 

As for:
Salavatore - is his stuff still along the lines of Forgotten Realms/Drittz? If his other stuff is like that, then that's not really what I'm looking for.

Thanks again for all the suggestions. Feel free to keep them coming!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

My hubby likes RA Salvatore. I like Karen Miller, Robyn Hobb, Robert Jordan, and Juliette Marillier.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Actually, I do have some Juliet Marillier at home waiting to be read, Wolfskin I think.


----------



## Mo (Mar 25, 2011)

patrickb said:


> If EPIC in all caps is what you're up for, then read Steven Erikson's Malazan book of the fallen series (10 books).


I second this recommendation! If you like adult epic fantasy, Steven Erikson is an author to look into.


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

Colin Taber said:


> ...I'll check out:
> Brust...


Good! Brust is a lot of fun.

If you find you can't get into _The Phoenix Guards_ for whatever reason, try to snag one of the Vlad Taltos books. They're different in tone and scope, but they're groovy.

Mind, I doubt you'll have any trouble with _TPG_.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions. 

I might (once I've cleared through the few books I'm reading) delve into Marillier's Wolfskin and also book 1 of Erikson's Malazan. I've got both ready and waiting.  

And while I've read Abercrombie, I haven't got Heroes yet.


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

Terry Goodkind.  My brother in law recommended him to me and I found them to be very adult, dirty and serious.  They are also well written.  I think the first one is called Wizard's First Rule.
Stephen Lawhead.  He has some recent books but they are meh.  His best books are the Song of Albion series.  EXCELLENT.  I also like Byzantium, for a nice standalone book.
I also recommend David Dalglish.  His books are a serious as a heart attack and really dark.  Too dark for me, even.  Also well written.

There is one other series, I will text my brother, because I can't remember what they're called, but I really liked them.


----------



## kevinjamesbreaux (May 23, 2011)

Davlid Dalglish's Half-Orc book 1 is free for Kindle on Amazon.com right now. So you can totally get that one to start. I was a fan of all the Dragonlance books, they are my personal foundation as a fantasy author. I was also very fond of reading Jim C. Hines works.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Colin Taber said:


> As for:
> Salavatore - is his stuff still along the lines of Forgotten Realms/Drittz? If his other stuff is like that, then that's not really what I'm looking for.


That series is still going, and all his other stuff is very similar to that--just different characters in different worlds. So if you don't like the Drizzt books you won't like any of his stuff.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

I recently read Daniel Arenson's _Blood of Requiem_ and really enjoyed it.


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Try Storm Constantine's Wraeththu novels.  I really liked them..


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> That series is still going, and all his other stuff is very similar to that--just different characters in different worlds. So if you don't like the Drizzt books you won't like any of his stuff.


I loved his stuff when they first started coming out (as in, was it The Icewind Dale/Crystal Shard Trilogy?), but that was a long time ago and my tastes have long since drifted this way and that to change.

Right now, I'm more into something that is layered to build up a tapestry. From memory Salavatore's Forgotten Realms stuff was more action and travelogue. That might make a nice change from what I'm reading every now and again, but it's not really what I'm looking for now. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

kevinjamesbreaux said:


> Davlid Dalglish's Half-Orc book 1 is free for Kindle on Amazon.com right now. So you can totally get that one to start. I was a fan of all the Dragonlance books, they are my personal foundation as a fantasy author. I was also very fond of reading Jim C. Hines works.


Just grabbed Half-Orc book 1 - thanks for the tip!

I've considered (several times) re-reading Dragonlance which was a lot of fun when it first came out, but I do wonder if my tastes have changed so much that I'd just ruin fond memories.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

samanthawarren said:


> I recently read Daniel Arenson's _Blood of Requiem_ and really enjoyed it.


Thanks for the suggestion, I'll check it out.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

StephenLivingston said:


> Try Storm Constantine's Wraeththu novels. I really liked them..


You might be onto something. She's been around for a long time, but I've never tried them. I'll look them over. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

Colin Taber said:


> I've considered (several times) re-reading Dragonlance which was a lot of fun when it first came out, but I do wonder if my tastes have changed so much that I'd just ruin fond memories.


I re-read them, and I was much less impressed the second time around.

Another series I just thought of, but I don't know if it'd be up your alley or not. It's more sci-fi, but it just came to mind and I'm here, so I figured I'd post it anyway. The Alien Chronicles, by Lucas Arts. Not available for Kindle, but one of my absolute favorite series ever. And somehow I always forget about them until I see them sitting on my shelf.


----------



## Ben Dobson (Mar 27, 2011)

Marcin Wrona said:


> You can't go wrong with Guy Gavriel Kay. His first books are a series that kinda fell flat for me, but the later books are excellent. _Tigana_ and _Lions of Al-Rassan_ are particularly good.
> 
> They're very much serious, character-driven fantasy with fairly minimal whiz-bang, mind you, and unfold at a languid pace.


Very much second this--Guy Gavriel Kay is incredible, post-Fionavar Tapestry (which was iffy for me) especially.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

The whole retro read thing reminds me of an experience I had with the movie Tron.

I saw that back when I was thirteen (nearly 30 years ago) and thought it was great. I stumbled across the DVD in an ex-rental DVD sale bin about 5 years ago, bought it in a fit of nostalgia, and then took it home to watch it. 

Big mistake!

The storyline was shallow, the characterisations a joke, and, of course, dealing with computer stuff, all the terminology decades out of date. I should have just lived with my memories.

I haven't seen the sequel, but also don't really want to. I'm sure it looks slick and  has a great soundtrack, but I doubt there's a great deal of story there.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

kevinjamesbreaux said:


> Davlid Dalglish's Half-Orc book 1 is free for Kindle on Amazon.com right now.


Thanks for the tip on the free book! I downloaded it and will check it out. Rest of the books in the series are fairly cheap as well.


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay, my brother got back to me.  I'm shocked I didn't remember what the series was called, because I really liked them and they were co-written by Mercedes Lackey, who is one of my favorite authors.  I'm just going to go ahead and blame pregnancy brain. 

The Obsidian Mountain Trilogy, by James Mallory and Mercedes Lackey.  There are a few series set in this universe, but I've only read this first one.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

If you enjoyed Brent Weeks and the Night Angel Trilogy, then definitely read the Warded Man. Imagine starting off in a world where Mordor escapes every night and just thrashes everywhere that's unprotected. Dark, different, and has some very fun combat sections.

Oh and thanks to everyone that actually suggested me. I'm flattered. I'm putting this reeeeally tiny to try and not have the mods notice. So, yeah, between you and me, *high five!*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Half-Orc said:


> Oh and thanks to everyone that actually suggested me. I'm flattered. I'm putting this reeeeally tiny to try and not have the mods notice. So, yeah, between you and me, *high five!*


We've got good eyes. 

But it's cool. . . . .we'll allow a 'thank you'.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I'm not sure if these are to your taste. They are part of a series called the Chicagoland Vampires by Chloe Neil and are what i would call light reading. I read them in paperback a while ago and thouroughly enjoyed the audio book versions as well. Great narration. Here are the kindle links:

http://www.amazon.com/Some-Girls-Bite-ebook/dp/B003FXCSNG
http://www.amazon.com/Friday-Night-Bites-ebook/dp/B003FXCSD6
http://www.amazon.com/Twice-Bitten-Chicagoland-Vampires-ebook/dp/B0047O2BPM
http://www.amazon.com/Hard-Bitten-Chicagoland-Vampires-ebook/dp/B004XCFRA4

Hope you like them,

Mark E. Cooper


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I've got all those suggested names, thanks! I'll check them out.  

@David - Nice to see you drop buy!


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up, Kevin! (I, too, have been meaning to try David Dalglish, and now I will.)


----------



## ChrisHoward (May 14, 2010)

A lot of great recommends here. I'll throw in with others on the thread with:
Brust--the Vlad books are great
Guy Gavriel Kay (I started out with Sailing to Sarantium and Lord of Emperors)

How about:
Lois McMaster Bujold's Curse of Chalion, Paladin of Souls
Glen Cook's Black Company books


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad you offered those up. 

I have Glen Cook's at home (I think it's the first Black Company Omnibus). I must have bought over a year ago, but it's still waiting around to be read.

I've heard the others mentioned before here and there so will check them out.

Thanks


----------



## Amera (May 22, 2011)

The Kushiel's series by Jacqueline Carey is definitely different, though it might be a little too sexified for your tastes.

Brandon Sanderson also has some good stuff if you can get into the more "pulpy" type adventures.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Quite a few of my readers also read Carey, so I do want to try some of her stuff. 

I've heard her stuff gets a bit racy. 

I'll just have to be brave!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Ben Dobson said:


> Very much second this--Guy Gavriel Kay is incredible, post-Fionavar Tapestry (which was iffy for me) especially.


I can only remember bits and pieces of the Fionvar trilogy, but I DO remember that when I read it i loved it except for one character who deserved more than he got. He was banished back to earth because of something he did with/to a goddess or something, but he was the most deserving to have stayed. i remember feeling sorry for him and annoyed with the author hehehe

Mark E. Cooper


----------



## kurzon (Feb 26, 2011)

Definitely not "last couple of years" territory, but have you ever read Simon R Green's Hawk & Fisher books? I've a strong soft spot for those.

Sadly out of print, but if you're hitting AbeBooks they're definitely worth a look. Otherwise, there's Kindle editions of at least one of his other series.

http://www.amazon.com/Among-Forest-Kingdom-Novels-ebook/dp/B004GNEDP0/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_5


----------



## Tails (Apr 28, 2011)

I havent read the whole thread, but I have a suggestion  Though I think its classified under Sci-Fi *technically* but Anne McCaffrey's Pern series. Good luck finding it for Kindle though 

They're my ALL TIME favourite series and you have to read them in the suggested reading order (for best results ) http://pern.srellim.org/readorder.htm


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll be trying GGK's books, they've been recommended to me too many times here and elsehwere.

I believe some of them are alternate history, and that's something I always find fascinating.


----------



## KeriStevens (Jun 1, 2011)

My best friend turned me onto N.K. Jemisin. She's Amazing with a capital "A."



Worth every penny. The 3rd in the trilogy comes out in October, I think. And I also think I've already got it on preorder.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

This author's work seems awfully popular and he has this in a series:

http://tinyurl.com/3dgv4et

Can't beat the price either. He's on Kindleboards a lot and I like what he has to say too...


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Tamara,

David got a mention earlier on, so we're already on to that - he also popped by!

Got any other recommends?


----------



## Sean Cunningham (Jan 11, 2011)

I really enjoyed Jim Butcher's Codex Alera series and I second N. K. Jemisin. I could hardly put The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms down and re-read it within a few months.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I've always passed over The One Hundred Thousand Kingdoms because it looked like YA fantasy to me. Can someone who's read it shed some light on my assumption, please?


----------



## kurzon (Feb 26, 2011)

I haven't read The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms, but none of the reviews I've seen of it suggest it's YA.  Adult characters, quite a bit of sex, powerful themes, etc.


----------



## KeriStevens (Jun 1, 2011)

Re: Jemisin's sex - I remember it as "fade to black" sex--mentioned, but not witnessed, not deep point-of-view. And yeah--adult themes.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Sean Cunningham said:


> I really enjoyed Jim Butcher's Codex Alera series


Did you read the Dresden series as well? I've been debating Codex Alera but I've heard a lot of Dresden fans didn't enjoy it nearly as much, so I'm hesitating. At the same thing, I love what Butcher's been doing with Dresden and I want to find a way to give the man all of my money so he won't stop writing


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Did you read the Dresden series as well? I've been debating Codex Alera but I've heard a lot of Dresden fans didn't enjoy it nearly as much, so I'm hesitating. At the same thing, I love what Butcher's been doing with Dresden and I want to find a way to give the man all of my money so he won't stop writing


I'm sure if you look him up on Twitter, he'd be quite happy to come up with ways to take all your money.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Did you read the Dresden series as well? I've been debating Codex Alera but I've heard a lot of Dresden fans didn't enjoy it nearly as much, so I'm hesitating. At the same thing, I love what Butcher's been doing with Dresden and I want to find a way to give the man all of my money so he won't stop writing


I think the Alera series is easily his best work - without question. The Alera series was fantastic. Dresden is popcorn fluff - fun popcorn fluff, but popcorn fluff still the same.


----------



## Zackery Arbela (Jan 31, 2011)

NogDog said:


> The Night Angel Trilogy by Brent Weeks
> 
> 
> 
> Steven Brust's "Khaavren Romances" (the traditional use of "Romances" -- these are *not* romance genre!), starting with The Phoenix Guards. These are a bit different, in that they are an homage to (and loving parody of) Dumas' "Musketeer" books, too.


Stephen Brust...one of the unsung heroes of the genre!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

patrickb said:


> I think the Alera series is easily his best work - without question. The Alera series was fantastic. Dresden is popcorn fluff - fun popcorn fluff, but popcorn fluff still the same.


Interesting. I'll have to check out the first book, then. I love Harry. He's such a geek lol


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Colin Taber said:


> Wow, head off to bed (in Australia) and wake up to flurry of replies!
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions!
> 
> ...


I'll second the Brust recommendation. Also, if you haven't read them already, I'd highly recommend his Vlad Taltos novels.

Indies - in addition to Dalglish, I'd also suggest Daniel Arenson. I haven't read his book Flaming Dove, but I have read The Eye of the Wizard, The Gods of Dream, and Blood of Requiem. BoR is Book 1 of a trilogy, but TGoD and TEotW are stand-alones.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Did you read the Dresden series as well? I've been debating Codex Alera but I've heard a lot of Dresden fans didn't enjoy it nearly as much, so I'm hesitating. At the same thing, I love what Butcher's been doing with Dresden and I want to find a way to give the man all of my money so he won't stop writing


I'm a HUGE Dresden fan, and I adored Codex Alera. It _is_ what I would consider classic fantasy (whereas Dresden is urban) and that might be why some Dresden fans don't care for it. Personally, I loved it. Fantastic, unique magic system, and the culture is Roman based as opposed to European. Definitely give it a whirl.


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Colin Taber said:


> Right now, I'm more into something that is layered to build up a tapestry. From memory Salavatore's Forgotten Realms stuff was more action and travelogue. That might make a nice change from what I'm reading every now and again, but it's not really what I'm looking for now. Thanks anyway.


If you are looking for a layered story, I'd recommend oldies but goodies: the series by Robin Hobb. Start with the Assassin Trilogy, then take the Liveship Trilogy and then the Tawny Man Trilogy. And excuse me if you've been there, done that.

I can second the recommendation for The Painted Man, and also for Blood of Requiem.

As for other authors here on KB, I can suggest the following:


Great pace, tight plot.


A different, subtle kind of fantasy.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks David, I've been meaning to try The Warded Man & Desert Spear. I've heard good things! I'll try Blood Requiem as well. Eventually. Looks like the list is getting pretty big!  

Warded Man & Desert Spear are linked as part of a trilogy aren't they?


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Colin Taber said:


> Warded Man & Desert Spear are linked as part of a trilogy aren't they?


I believe they are, yes. I haven't read Desert Spear yet. Another one on my expanding TBR list.


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

I haven't read the books you say you like, so I'm not sure if you'd like this, but I have really liked what I've read so far in Michelle West's Sun Sword series, unfortunately not available on Kindle though.

The first book in the series is:



I have only read some of her Michelle West books (the first three Sun Sword books), but I know she also writes as Michelle Sagara and Michelle Sagara West. And even though the Sun Sword books aren't on Kindle, some of her other books are.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Arkali said:


> I'm a HUGE Dresden fan, and I adored Codex Alera. It _is_ what I would consider classic fantasy (whereas Dresden is urban) and that might be why some Dresden fans don't care for it. Personally, I loved it. Fantastic, unique magic system, and *the culture is Roman* based as opposed to European. Definitely give it a whirl.


Sold!


----------



## KevinMcLaughlin (Nov 11, 2010)

Huge Dresden fan here, but I'm one of those who felt the Alera books were not quite up to his Dresden standards. Just didn't reach out and grab me the way the Dresden ones did. That said, I still thought they were pretty good, and worth reading! =)

I'm reading the most recent of Taylor Anderson's "Destroyermen" series right now (alt universe SF, and *very* good stuff), but I snagged a copy of "Hundred Thousand Kingdoms" when it was on Amazon's summer reads sale for $2.99. Heard good things about that, too.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Sold!


LOL I really hope you like them. Let me know what you think, please  I always get warm fuzzies when I recommend a book and it's a good match


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett (May 29, 2011)

lib2b said:


> I haven't read the books you say you like, so I'm not sure if you'd like this, but I have really liked what I've read so far in Michelle West's Sun Sword series, unfortunately not available on Kindle though.
> 
> The first book in the series is:
> 
> ...


I read the series, loved it but it is not an easy read. If you can get through the slow spots you will find it a worthwhile read.

When it comes out on Kindle I will buy it and reread the series.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Oh my yes, Jim Butcher's Dresden series is great. I have them in paperback and audio book from audible. His alera series was good too, but in my mind is second to Dresden. Haven't tried to get alera in audible.


Mark E. Cooper


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Interesting, while I like the Dresden series quite a bit, to me they're like YA novels - quick, simple, formulaic reads.  To each their own I suppose.  I definitely thought the Alera series was vastly superior to the Dresden series.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Arkali said:


> LOL I really hope you like them. Let me know what you think, please  I always get warm fuzzies when I recommend a book and it's a good match


It's 99 on my 100 TBR books that I currently own. However, I'm heading out on vacation right away and have been placed under strict orders not to write (since I'll be on "vacation" doing research for half of it anyway) and plan to read a book a day (my usual rate) or a few short stories and novellas a day. So, the list will get trimmed. You might hear back from me around Christmas


----------



## SJCress (Jun 5, 2011)

Every year for Christmas, my husband buys me a book from an author neither of us has ever heard of. One year, the book he got me was called _Dragon Weather_, the first book in the _Obsidian Chronicles_ by Lawrence Watt-Evans. Now? I can't get enough of him (though _Obsidian Chronicles_ is still my favorite series of his, followed closely by his classic, _The Misenchanted Sword_).

Also, I'm a big fan of Jennifer Fallon. Particularly her _Second Sons_ trilogy. _Very_ original, a sort of "science vs. religion" story. I'm currently halfway through her latest series, the _Tide Lords_ quartet, on my Kindle. Not her best but still riveting.

Elizabeth Haydon is another I enjoyed. At least, her _Rhapsody_ books I did. And I see Robin Hobb has been mentioned a few times. Very dark books, especially the _Farseer_ ones...so I freakin' loved them...


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

SCiofalo said:


> Every year for Christmas, my husband buys me a book from an author neither of us has ever heard of. One year, the book he got me was called _Dragon Weather_, the first book in the _Obsidian Chronicles_ by Lawrence Watt-Evans. Now? I can't get enough of him (though _Obsidian Chronicles_ is still my favorite series of his, followed closely by his classic, _The Misenchanted Sword_).
> 
> Also, I'm a big fan of Jennifer Fallon. Particularly her _Second Sons_ trilogy. _Very_ original, a sort of "science vs. religion" story. I'm currently halfway through her latest series, the _Tide Lords_ quartet, on my Kindle. Not her best but still riveting.
> 
> Elizabeth Haydon is another I enjoyed. At least, her _Rhapsody_ books I did. And I see Robin Hobb has been mentioned a few times. Very dark books, especially the _Farseer_ ones...so I freakin' loved them...


I remember the Dragon Weather. It was a long time ago but the idea of Dragon Venom and what it does to people (won't say, spoiler) is very original. Liked that series. Haven't read misenchanted sword though. I will check it out.

Thanks

mark E. Cooper


----------



## WrongTale (Feb 16, 2011)

You do realize, people, that my (virtual) wallet is bound to be quite unhappy about this thread?!

I am currently reading The Shadow of the Torturer by Gene Wolfe - quite like it. Somewhat Robin Hobbish feeling (and I know it should be the other way round )
I finished the first book from Steven Erickson, the Malazan series, recently. I know it is an abomination for a GRRM fan to say it, but... at this point in life I find it too complicated, and too "skimming" over events. Too many characters, viewpoints, constant checking in glossary. And the main point - unlike, GRRM, much too much magic. For me, magic is always deus ex machina, and I can deal only with little of it. 
But it is well done nevertheless, and I might get more.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, this thread is dangerous to wallets, dangerous indeed! There are of course some bargain priced titles in here that have been mentioned, such as

 & 

Of course, there may be more that I've missed...


----------



## Jessie8622 (Jun 9, 2011)

Avery's flight 
http://www.amazon.com/Averys-Flight-ebook/dp/B0054LWVUC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1307629874&sr=8-1


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

WrongTale said:


> I finished the first book from Steven Erickson, the Malazan series, recently. I know it is an abomination for a GRRM fan to say it, but... at this point in life I find it too complicated, and too "skimming" over events. Too many characters, viewpoints, constant checking in glossary. And the main point - unlike, GRRM, much too much magic. For me, magic is always deus ex machina, and I can deal only with little of it.
> But it is well done nevertheless, and I might get more.


The Malazan series is a beast - the first book is just a slight toe dipping into the overall story. It's HUGE - so if you liked it, it only gets better. Like pretty much all authors, he'll wander a little bit here and there but the Malazan series has tons and tons of characters and believe it or not it all fits together. A character with a passing mention in one book will have about 400 pages dedicated to them in a later book. I don't know if I would have kept going if not for my brother's *raving* review of the series (he read the whole series). While reading book 1 I was saying, hmmm, I don't know - this is cool, but it's a bit confusing, etc. and he just said 'dude, you have NO idea - the scope just gets bigger and bigger and bigger and it all fits together - Erikson is a genius.' So, I kept reading. I'm about 85% through book 5 now..

I'm sure his style is disconcerting for some though - his books aren't all spelled out with characters histories all spelled out from beginning to end as you read. He writes as people experience things normally. If I meet character X and Y for the first time, pretty much all I know is what I see/hear and what I know from before about them. X and Y might have a large history between them but I won't know that to begin with. A lot of books spell everything out - re-reading a book you don't learn anything new. Re-reading the Malazan books would be a totally different experience. You learn as the characters learn and when everything is kind of confusing - it's meant to be. You're like, wait, is this a 'good' guy or a 'bad' guy? You have no idea - not until you learn more about them over time and of course learn it's all shades of grey. They're definitely not for everyone but I can say a couple things. I've never searched so much in my Kindle (wait, who was that again? ), nor have I ever bookmarked or highlighted as much (in a good way - lots of, wow, that's some really great writing...). If you're going to give them a shot, try the first 3 books at least [which, I know, is saying something - they're all around 1,000 pages].


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

What a great thread!!!! So many cool recommendations too  . I am very intrigued by the Jemisin trilogy, and will be looking forward to the fall to read it (only read series when they are complete, all at once  ). I've been really hesitating to pick up Jim Butcher's Alera series, but recommendations here have pushed me over the edge and I think I will pick that one up next  

Finally, for some weird reason, I've been a bit iffy on the Malazan series (it really seems to be one of those love it or hate it kind of book), but patrickb's advice has convinced me to at least give it a try - I always feel that I have to finish a series once I started, no matter whether I love it or not, so the sheer size of the Malazan saga has gotten me kind of worried, lol.

One of the series I've really loved in the last couple of years, has been James Clemens' The Banned and the Banished series. I picked up the first one because it was a freebie, and couldn't put it down!!! It starts with Wit'ch Fire, continues with Wit'ch Storm, Wit'ch War, Wit'ch Gate, and finishes with Wit'ch Star.


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

Neo said:


> It starts with Wit'ch Fire, continues with Wit'ch Storm, Wit'ch War, Wit'ch Gate, and finishes with Wit'ch Star.


And were you totally not seeing those apostrophes, by the end?

(in all sincerity)


----------



## SJCress (Jun 5, 2011)

lpking said:


> And were you totally not seeing those apostrophes, by the end?
> 
> (in all sincerity)


Haha, I remember those! Not a bad series, if memory serves. And to answer your question: yeah, you totally stop noticing the apostrophes after a while...


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

SCiofalo said:


> yeah, you totally stop noticing them after a while...


How reassuring!

I've never read a fantasy novel with weird names or lots of apostrophes, but I've been religiously following this thread and taking notes. So if I decide to delve into some of the works recommended here, and they contain weird names and/or lots of apostrophes, I shall persist until I, too, am blind (to them).


----------



## SJCress (Jun 5, 2011)

Honestly? Most of the time I roll my eyes at the fantasy cliche of putting freakin' apostrophes everywhere. I can usually overlook it but I still roll my eyes. 

Along those lines, though, I also highly recommend the _Genesis of Oblivion Saga_ by Maxwell Drake. Be warned: only his first two (of four) are out right now, with the third scheduled in July. I can't wait!


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

SCiofalo said:


> Honestly? Most of the time I roll my eyes at the fantasy cliche of putting freakin' apostrophes everywhere. I can usually overlook it but I still roll my eyes.


There was a discussion somewhere about unpronounceable names and names full of apostrophes. It was quite enlightening for those of us who haven't read much recent fantasy. That was the origin of my reaction to Neo's earlier recommendation.

Aha! Here is the thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,68779.0.html
(Gotta love the search function here!)


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

patrickb said:


> The Malazan series is a beast - the first book is just a slight toe dipping into the overall story. It's HUGE - so if you liked it, it only gets better. Like pretty much all authors, he'll wander a little bit here and there but the Malazan series has tons and tons of characters and believe it or not it all fits together. A character with a passing mention in one book will have about 400 pages dedicated to them in a later book. I don't know if I would have kept going if not for my brother's *raving* review of the series (he read the whole series). While reading book 1 I was saying, hmmm, I don't know - this is cool, but it's a bit confusing, etc. and he just said 'dude, you have NO idea - the scope just gets bigger and bigger and bigger and it all fits together - Erikson is a genius.' So, I kept reading. I'm about 85% through book 5 now..
> 
> I'm sure his style is disconcerting for some though - his books aren't all spelled out with characters histories all spelled out from beginning to end as you read. He writes as people experience things normally. If I meet character X and Y for the first time, pretty much all I know is what I see/hear and what I know from before about them. X and Y might have a large history between them but I won't know that to begin with. A lot of books spell everything out - re-reading a book you don't learn anything new. Re-reading the Malazan books would be a totally different experience. You learn as the characters learn and when everything is kind of confusing - it's meant to be. You're like, wait, is this a 'good' guy or a 'bad' guy? You have no idea - not until you learn more about them over time and of course learn it's all shades of grey. They're definitely not for everyone but I can say a couple things. I've never searched so much in my Kindle (wait, who was that again? ), nor have I ever bookmarked or highlighted as much (in a good way - lots of, wow, that's some really great writing...). If you're going to give them a shot, try the first 3 books at least [which, I know, is saying something - they're all around 1,000 pages].


I have to agree with almost everything said here regarding the "Malazan Book of the Fallen" series. I'm now on book 9... Been reading the series uninterrupted except between book 1 and 2 (for some reason book 2 wasn't available in the US until earlier this year). I've been a heavy fantasy reader for the past 20+ years, and I can't remember an author that has weaved such an epic story together.

It's definitely not a light read. I almost had to pull myself along through the first book. I hadn't really felt more confused or detached from a story in a long time, but after sticking with it in the next few volumes I've been very pleasantly surprised.

About the best recommendation I can give for the series is after book 2 I bought the rest of the series for the Kindle and pre-ordered book 10. At 10 bucks a pop it wasn't cheap, but I feel the story/writing is well worth the price.

Erikson is what George R.R. Martin could be if he dedicated himself to writing.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

It's more fantasy noir than epic, but it's down and dirty: Dead Dwarves Don't Dance.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Tara Maya said:


> Dead Dwarves Don't Dance.


Having said that, I can't picture a live dwarf dancing, either!


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

BoomerSoonerOKU said:


> Erikson is what George R.R. Martin could be if he dedicated himself to writing.


 I'm not going to argue with you. I'll just say that taste is a personal thing.


----------



## Sean Cunningham (Jan 11, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Did you read the Dresden series as well? I've been debating Codex Alera but I've heard a lot of Dresden fans didn't enjoy it nearly as much, so I'm hesitating. At the same thing, I love what Butcher's been doing with Dresden and I want to find a way to give the man all of my money so he won't stop writing


I read the first Dresden novel and I thought it was okay. I could also see the early components of what were going to be bigger story arcs later. Unfortunately I seldom do well with first person. Hundred Thousand Kingdoms is one of the rare exceptions.

If Dresden fans didn't like the Alera books as much because they weren't urban fantasy I can understand that, but I could barely put the books down. I'd pull them out for five minutes while waiting for the train. They're excellent high fantasy with characters I really liked, a great story and an unusual and well-implemented magic system. The quality through the books was consistently strong and the main character is very proactive, a hero type I wish I saw more of.

I was also very impressed with his series discipline. There was no extra padding, each book was a solid step along a path you could see the bare bones of in the first book. No strange divergences into the author's personal philosophies, which is fine when done well, as Terry Pratchett usually does, but I've read a few fantasy series where it was done poorly.

The series is a solid adventure with great heroes, interesting villains with the fate of the world at stake. It's usually the first one I recommend to fellow fantasy readers.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

lpking said:


> And were you totally not seeing those apostrophes, by the end?
> 
> (in all sincerity)


LOL, in all honesty, I just made total abstraction of them after the first half of the first book and ignored them - but then again, I have a great capacity in having my mind skim through these kinds of idiocies, and see the word almost just as a drawing that identifies it with its meaning, if you see what I mean. Guess reading a lot of fantasy will teach you that particular skill, lol.


----------



## BethCaudill (Mar 22, 2011)

A few weeks ago I picked up _Among Thieves_ by Douglas Hulick. What caught me was the tag line: Honor can get you killed.

It's the first in a series about the Kin a race working the not quite nice side to city life. A bit of magic and lots of action. I enjoyed it. Looking forward to future books.


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

Neo said:


> ...I have a great capacity in having my mind skim through these kinds of idiocies, and see the word almost just as a drawing that identifies it with its meaning, if you see what I mean. Guess reading a lot of fantasy will teach you that particular skill, lol.


Hear, hear. Yes. Though I'm unsure if reading the fantasies teaches you the skill. It may be that those with a tendency that way gravitate to fantasy.

-another visual thinker


----------



## SJCress (Jun 5, 2011)

lpking said:


> There was a discussion somewhere about unpronounceable names and names full of apostrophes. It was quite enlightening for those of us who haven't read much recent fantasy. That was the origin of my reaction to Neo's earlier recommendation.
> 
> Aha! Here is the thread:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,68779.0.html
> (Gotta love the search function here!)


Ooh, great thread! Thanks


----------



## DeoreDX (Nov 21, 2009)

Someone previously mentions The Curse of Chalion by Lois McMaster Bujold.  I just finished this one Sunday and I can't recommend it enough.  Great book.  It's a stand alone story but it looks like there is a second book that happens after the first but follows a different character.  I'll be picking that one up too.

Someone already mentions Guy Gavriel Kay's work.  Good stuff.

Here is a series I never see mentioned but I gave it and try and thought i was pretty good.  The Reluctant Swordsman (The Seventh Sword Trilogy Book 1) by Dave Duncan.  Great series but I'm not sure if it has the grit you were looking for.

I also love the Mistborn trilogy by Branden Sanderson.


----------



## Paul Jones (Jun 11, 2011)

Have you tried The Drawing of The Dark, by Tim Powers? It's a one off, high-adventure fantasy novel. I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

DeoreDX said:


> Someone previously mentions The Curse of Chalion by Lois McMaster Bujold. I just finished this one Sunday and I can't recommend it enough. Great book. It's a stand alone story but it looks like there is a second book that happens after the first but follows a different character. I'll be picking that one up too.
> 
> Someone already mentions Guy Gavriel Kay's work. Good stuff.
> 
> ...


I'm going to try and get through all of these. I've been hearing about The Curse of Chalion for years and been meaning to check it out, the same goes for GGK's books (and best of all, some of them are alternate history, which I usually get a kick out of). A reader suggested Dave Duncan to me about a year ago. I've been meaning to check his stuff out, but when I go browsing (at a bookshop or on Amazon) I tend to forget his name.


----------



## Budo von Stahl (Aug 31, 2010)

Gary Hoover's Land of Nod trilogy might be to your liking, and he's a great guy to boot.  I don't think they are out in ebook, but I know you can get paperbacks of The Iron Tower trilogy and Martin Scott's Thraxas books through Amazon.  Mckiernan and Scott aren't recent, though.  The link to the KB authors was probably the best advice you got in this thread, though!


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

patrickb said:


> Since you worked in a book store you're probably not aware of some of the indie stuff then. Davlid Dalglish's Half-Orc series is a blast [5 books I believe]


I tried the first book in this series, but I was turned off by the main characters. The wizard-brother seemed totally immoral (using dead children to build his magic power) and the warrior-brother seemed to barely sense that killing innocent children might not be a nice hobby.

Does the tone/direction change at some point?


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

Colin Taber said:


> ... (and best of all, some of them are alternate history, which I usually get a kick out of)...


They're not really alternate history so much as inspired (in some cases) by historical events and personalities. Lions of Al-Rassan and the Lord of Emperors books are particularly close... but in neither case are they genuinely historical or alt-historical in the way we'd generally understand it (like, Lions doesn't take place in Spain, it takes place in a Spain-esque fantasy country with a few serial numbers filed off).


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

I liked Terry Goodkind's Sword of Truth Series, the first 2 dragonlance trilogies (Chronicles and Legends)

I'd also try the Half-Orc Series by our fellow Indie David Dalglish, good stuff.

Rodney


----------



## Sean Cunningham (Jan 11, 2011)

patrickb said:


> A character with a passing mention in one book will have about 400 pages dedicated to them in a later book.


I really wish he did that the other way around in the Malazan books. The four hundred page character intro wasn't a bad story, as I recall it, but if it had come first I'd have cared about whatever his name was when he turned up in the desert, instead of him being just some apparently incidental character I didn't pay much attention to at the time. By contrast, JK Rowling spent time introducing me to her characters along the way, so by the end I cared about every one of them and whether or not they made it to the end alive.

It's been a few years since I read any of them, but from memory Erikson doesn't seem to do that as much in the later books. It was a quirk of of his style I particularly disliked in the earlier books. Overall though, I like what he's trying to do.


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Joseph Robert Lewis said:


> I tried the first book in this series, but I was turned off by the main characters. The wizard-brother seemed totally immoral (using dead children to build his magic power) and the warrior-brother seemed to barely sense that killing innocent children might not be a nice hobby.
> 
> Does the tone/direction change at some point?


Funny, I just asked quite similar questions to the author. The writing is good, but if I can't care for the characters, it's difficult.


----------



## TheSFReader (Jan 20, 2011)

DeoreDX said:


> Someone previously mentions The Curse of Chalion by Lois McMaster Bujold. I just finished this one Sunday and I can't recommend it enough. Great book. It's a stand alone story but it looks like there is a second book that happens after the first but follows a different character. I'll be picking that one up too.


Oh yessss ! Paladin of Souls is great too. I was disapointed in the third one (The Hallowed Hunt), but some other readers liked it better.
I heartily recommend all of Lois McMaster Bujold's books ("The spirit ring" beeing the lesser though). 
For Fantasy/Romance readers prefering a more sedate pace, the "Sharing knife" series is also great (although slightly less "adventurous").


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

David M. Baum said:


> Funny, I just asked quite similar questions to the author. The writing is good, but if I can't care for the characters, it's difficult.


I have downloaded Weight in Blood, but not had a chance to start it. I'll be interested to see what my reaction is. I don't mind reading about characters who are unpalatable, as long as they are internally consistent and well written. We'll see...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

My tastes in fantasy are probably a bit off the beaten track, as I don't care for stories with elves, orcs, swordplay, kings robbed of their birthright, etc. I prefer a bit more gentle, whimsical fantasy.

I'd recommend _Miss Hargreaves_:



or _Child of a Rainless Year_



or _The Last Unicorn_


(not on Kindle yet)

Mike


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Sean Cunningham said:


> I really wish he did that the other way around in the Malazan books. The four hundred page character intro wasn't a bad story, as I recall it, but if it had come first I'd have cared about whatever his name was when he turned up in the desert, instead of him being just some apparently incidental character I didn't pay much attention to at the time. By contrast, JK Rowling spent time introducing me to her characters along the way, so by the end I cared about every one of them and whether or not they made it to the end alive.


Of course, her books were also written for children. 
The Malazan series definitely isn't for everyone, but so far [on book 6 now] it's kind of nice not having everything spoon fed to me like most books I read.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

patrickb said:


> The Malazan series definitely isn't for everyone, but so far [on book 6 now] it's kind of nice not having everything spoon fed to me like most books I read.


I've read the first 7 books so far, with number 8 in the wings, and that's pretty much my reaction. For me, I like the surprises that come with later learning more about characters, instead of getting a big info dump about their past right at the beginning. The Karsa Orlong character, for instance, seems relatively unimportant to the overall tale early on, but later his importance grows, and that's when the reader finds out about his past.

Erikson seems to be one of those writers who splits readers. They tend to love him or hate him. I love him, though I don't think his work is nearly as deep as many seem to think (at least so far, as I've not finished the series). If one pays attention, and I admit that's difficult considering the size of the tale, there are no subtexts or hidden themes ... it's all right there literally in black and white, quite often spouted by one character or another. Not that there's not interesting complexity to the story.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I am looking forward to Malazan. I think it will be right up my alley, but for now I am holding off until I have some leave from work or am travelling so I will be able to devour them in suitable binges. Right now my reading time is too little and too sporadic.


----------



## wrighton (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree that Terry Goodkind has some marvelous work. There are so many new authors out there, and new fantasy's daily. Dark fantasy seems to be what most are looking for, I actually am not as fond of dark fantasy, I like a little hope. Good luck with your search.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

You should check out


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Sean Cunningham said:


> I really enjoyed Jim Butcher's Codex Alera series and I second N. K. Jemisin. I could hardly put The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms down and re-read it within a few months.


Just wanted to thank you for this recommendation! I picked up Jim Butcher's Codex Alera series, and can't put it down!!!!! Today, I almost forgot to get back to work from lunch break, just because I couldn't stop!

It's been a while since I have been so absorbed in a book, and it's great to be back in that place. Thank you


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

There have been some great books and series put forward in this thread. 

I'm hoping to have a bit more reading time in the next few months, so will be working my way through some of the suggested titles.


----------



## David Alastair Hayden (Mar 19, 2011)

David Gemmel is one of my favorite authors, and gritty + some epic describes his work perfectly.

I recommend starting with LEGEND. (Imagine the Battle of Helms Deep covered in an entire book, only grim and brutal.)

Then move onto the _Waylander_ trilogy. (It's a trilogy, but each book is very standalone. Many years pass between each book.)

All of his books are excellent except DARK MOON, which has some great ideas but isn't well written like all his other work. Not sure what happened with that one.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

ChrisHoward said:


> Lois McMaster Bujold's Curse of Chalion, Paladin of Souls


There's a third one as well, The Hallowed Hunt. It's gritty, though not in the usual way of military fantasy. Her world-building is fantastic.


----------



## EntangledLewis (Jul 3, 2011)

I adored Butcher's Codex Alera. To me, it stands with the great series I read as a kid: Stephen R. Donaldson, Guy Gavriel Kay, Lyndon Hardy, Terry Brooks, Piers Anthony, etc.

Recently, I've really enjoyed the first two books in L.A. Gilman's Vineart War trilogy.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd recommend Edward C. Patterson's _Jade Owl Legacy_ series. Some might class it as "urban" because it has a contemporary setting, but it is actually in the epic tradition. Think Lord of the Rings mostly set in contemporary China. And Patterson seriously understands Chinese culture.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> I'd recommend Edward C. Patterson's _Jade Owl Legacy_ series. Some might class it as "urban" because it has a contemporary setting, but it is actually in the epic tradition. Think Lord of the Rings mostly set in contemporary China. And Patterson seriously understands Chinese culture.


I really should get around to checking these out. I've seen Ed around here (and elsewhere) for years. He's very helpful and also knowledgeable about the whole indie thing.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

On another note:

Not quite Lord of the Rings/Hobbit news, but something oddly familiar... 






...or not.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

The Kinshield Legacy by KC May~ http://www.amazon.com/Kinshield-Legacy-Saga-ebook/dp/B003XT5IYI/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1312115240&sr=1-1










The Forging by MS Verish (is currently free)~ http://www.amazon.com/Forging-Ravens-Heart-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B0053YPPV2/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1312115300&sr=1-3










Dawn


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Dara England said:


> My hubby likes RA Salvatore. I like Karen Miller, Robyn Hobb, Robert Jordan, and Juliette Marillier.


Robert Jordan and Juliette Marillier yes! But all are good recs.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Colin Taber said:


> You might be onto something. She's been around for a long time, but I've never tried them. I'll look them over.


I've heard of them but haven't read them either.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's a new one I picked up at B&N the other day. I only read the first chapter or so, but I was impressed with what I read. You might want to keep this one on your radar.



The Winds of Khalakovo, by Bradley P. Beaulieu.


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Here's a new one I picked up at B&N the other day. I only read the first chapter or so, but I was impressed with what I read. You might want to keep this one on your radar.
> 
> The Winds of Khalakovo, by Bradley P. Beaulieu.


I borrowed that book from a friend during a weekend writing retreat and very impressed with the first few chapters. When we all packed up to fly home Stephen understandably wanted his book back. I went to the kindle store to buy it and couldn't find it. Grr.


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

Fantasies I know of that have come out in the past year:

_Nightspell_ by Leah Cypress
_My Life as a White Trash Zombie_ by Diana Rowland
_The Way of Kings_ by Brandon Sanderson
_The Warded Man_ and _The Desert Spear_ by Peter B. Brett
_The Snow Queen's Shadow_ by Jim Hines


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Colin Taber said:


> On another note:
> 
> Not quite Lord of the Rings/Hobbit news, but something oddly familiar...
> 
> ...


That was hilarious.


----------



## Zackery Arbela (Jan 31, 2011)

try Retribution Falls, by Chris Wooding, first book in the Tales of the Ketty Jay. Think Firefly meets steampunk by way of Indiana Jones...


----------



## Rasi22 (Feb 4, 2012)

I've also heard great things about Jim Butcher. I didn't go through the entire thread to see if Brandon Sanderson's Mistborne was listed, but if not, give it a try.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I still haven't read any Jim Butcher and I keep hearing such great things about him. Of those of you who've read him, which series did you like better, Codex Alera or Dresden?


----------



## Matt Larkin (Sep 27, 2011)

My favorite fantasy authors:
Martin
Sanderson
Brent Weeks
Peter V Brett
Jennifer Fallon
Daniel Abraham
Patrick Rothfuss

And indie, Susan Ee:


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

Almost forgot Michael Hicks' In Her Name series:
Book 1 - IN HER NAME: EMPIRE
Book 2 - IN HER NAME: CONFEDERATION
Book 3 - IN HER NAME: FINAL BATTLE

...or IN HER NAME (Omnibus edition)


Book 4 - IN HER NAME: FIRST CONTACT
Book 5 - IN HER NAME: LEGEND OF THE SWORD
Book 6 - IN HER NAME: DEAD SOUL


----------



## jwest (Nov 14, 2011)

kCopeseeley said:


> Terry Goodkind. My brother in law recommended him to me and I found them to be very adult, dirty and serious. They are also well written. I think the first one is called Wizard's First Rule.
> Stephen Lawhead. He has some recent books but they are meh. His best books are the Song of Albion series. EXCELLENT. I also like Byzantium, for a nice standalone book.
> I also recommend David Dalglish. His books are a serious as a heart attack and really dark. Too dark for me, even. Also well written.
> 
> There is one other series, I will text my brother, because I can't remember what they're called, but I really liked them.


I agree completely; Terry Goodkind is great 

Everyone has so many good recommendations on this thread, I find myself wanting to go read all of them!

Best wishes,
James


----------



## Zackery Arbela (Jan 31, 2011)

Try the Darkness series, by Harry Turtledove. It's basically WWII set in a fantasy world. Think Dragons instead of bombers, unicorns instead of tanks, and magic wands instead of rifles and machine guns. Pretty heavy stuff though, not a light read by any means, but it is a different approach to the genre.


----------



## StephenZimmer (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm going to recommend a gem that you and others may not have heard of before. Flank Hawk and Blood Sword by Terry Ervin. Dragons against WWII-style Stukas, just to get your attention, LOL. Really well written, and brings in an undead element, a dystopian element, and weaves it all together nicely with a lot of mythical elements. Gryphonwood is a really solid small press. Here are the covers of the two books out in his series:


----------



## Z.R. (Feb 13, 2012)

Colin Taber said:


> Basically, I like my fantasy a bit dirty, adult and with a bit of epic thrown in


Well that pretty much describes The Weeping Empress (Sadie S. Forsythe).


----------



## DrJeckyll101 (Feb 13, 2012)

A good YA fantasy would be The Chosen by Sheenah freitas.


----------



## Marcus (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello all - new to Kindle Boards, so I thought I'd jump in to get my first post off the ground, so I can then get on with completing/editing my profile!

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this before, but I recently read "Winterbirth" by Brian Ruckley.



Pretty good, although I started to get a bit bored towards the end. It was, however, good enough for me to want to get the next in the series.

All the best

Marcus


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Marcus said:


> Hello all - new to Kindle Boards, so I thought I'd jump in to get my first post off the ground, so I can then get on with completing/editing my profile!
> 
> I don't know if anyone has mentioned this before, but I recently read "Winterbirth" by Brian Ruckley.
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed Winterbirth, though I can understand why people consider it slow. I've read the whole trilogy.

I think it is the darkest epic fantasy I have ever read, one where the true horror of what's unfolding is not on the battlefield, but people's minds.

For people looking for something dark, epic and different the trilogy is a fresh read.


----------



## MommaSaysRead (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone looking for a good traditional fantasy you much checkout Elfhunter by C.S. Marks


----------



## DISmith (Jul 13, 2015)

MommaSaysRead said:


> Anyone looking for a good traditional fantasy you much checkout Elfhunter by C.S. Marks


Is this one a YA? The cover gives that impression.


----------

